# 8 months preganant and husband has had 11 month affair



## j3nnif3r (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm 2 weeks off my due date and found out the weekend that my husband of 2 years has been having an affair for the past 11months.

His job meant that last year he had to live away from home during the week and we weren't in a position to both relocate. He claims he met a girl in a bar and started an affair because he was trying to handle the change in job/living away situation. He actively wanted to start a family with me so our baby is not an accident though i've discovered from the other woman that he told her he was in love with her and was practically living with her for the 11 months.

I dont want to raise a child by myself, he has ended the affair and wants to work things out. How do you put this behind you and move on? Does the pain and betrayal go away or will it constantly be in the background of our lives together? I have no one to talk to about this as i'm stuck in doors awaiting my baby girl and none of my friends are even in relationships let alone married.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

If he can do this so early in your marriage and while you are pregnant I don't think he is worth keeping.....
That's what marriage is about weathering the difficulties and staying loyal to your commitments.....just because he is in a different place for work, no excuse........sorry.......
right now you have to take care of you and your baby, 
this will hang over your head, trust issues are huge now...
I'm not saying you can't do it but he has to be on board 100% do you think he can do this?
good luck with the baby.....


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 9, 2010)

This is not the ideal situation to begin one of the biggest chapter of a woman's life. I suppose this is your first child and most of the mothers here can testify of how you might feel right now.

The positive thing is that your H has ended this affair and he wants to work things out. So now you first have to concentrate on your baby and yourself, this is the most important thing of all. After the birth of your child, things are going to need to be settled.

You might rebuild your love for each other and even forgive your man mad:!!!) but you will certainly not forget this violation of trust and it will certainly lead to a resentment of these bad memories. 

That resentment related to these memories might haunt you for many years but as incredible as it may sound, people have succeeded to overcome it. It will be up to you and to the love you have for each other to handle these painful memories.

But for now, you have to think only of you and your baby.
Take care Jj3nnif3r, I wish you all the luck in the world


----------



## AlexNY (Dec 10, 2009)

If it were not for the child, I would say "run for the door".

It looks difficult, but for the sake of your child it is probably a good idea to try to work it out. I do not see many redeeming characteristics to your husband, so there is much work to do.

Many men change during the first year of their first child, mostly for the better. He may be a totally different man one year from now. Maybe the way to say it, he may finally grow up and be a man one year from now.

I wish you well. Good luck. You deserver better.


----------

